# need a ram -- Icelandic crossed with Babydoll Ram??



## Faith Hope (Nov 17, 2012)

I am not sure if this is the best place to post this.  We have 3 icelandic sheep that we have had since January.  We would love to get them bred but haven't found a ram for them.  I am interested in either renting a ram or buying one, or even taking my sheep to someone to be bred.  Is there anyone out there in Illinois with a ram?  (I am about half way between Springfield, IL and St. Louis, Mo off I-55.)  

Anyone have suggestions for me?


----------



## BrownSheep (Nov 17, 2012)

These are all breeders in Illinois. Hope it helps.  
http://www.behlfarm.com/
http://www.hedgegrovefarm.com/
http://www.holliberriicelandics.com/
http://www.redbrickroadfarm.com/
http://www.sinkhollowfarm.com/
http://www.squarewiththeworld.com/


----------



## Faith Hope (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks for those links.  There is one on that list that is less than an hour from me; I have emailed them, so we will see how that goes.

I have another question.  I have found a baby doll ram.  Is that possible for him to breed with icelandic sheep?  What would the cross look like?  Will there be other issues because he is small?


----------



## Abbey (Nov 20, 2012)

That would be an odd cross.  I don't know enough about sheep genetics but I am curious what others will say. Icelandic are wonderful sheep, but its hard to imagine them crossed with anything, they are so unique. I have often wondered if its possible to pass on their good traits.


----------



## SheepGirl (Nov 20, 2012)

You can breed a Babydoll ram to any breed. I had a 3/4 Babydoll x 1/4 Montadale ram weigh in at 184 lbs. I think Icelandic rams are about that size, too--so no issues with breeding a Babydoll ram to an Icelandic ewe. I've never seen a cross of that breed, but I'm guessing you'd probably get polled lambs (maybe a scurred ram lamb) out of the cross. No telling exactly what the lambs will look like as they will all look a little different. You will probably get relatively open faces and the front legs will be open but you will have closed (wooly) back legs.


----------



## Faith Hope (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks guys for the advice.

Sheepgirl -- I think you have answered questions for me before.  I appreciate the help.  

I am leaning toward buying him.  The seller says he is about 24 inches to his shoulder/back.  My girls are about 26 inches, so I don't think they would be too big for him to breed.  He has a female baby doll that I just might buy to go with him.


----------



## Faith Hope (Nov 28, 2012)

Thank you all for your help.  We ended up finding a Shetland Ram that we decided to add to the flock.  He is still pretty small, but he (the ram) thinks he can handle the job!   I was unaware that this breed was so similar to the icelandics.  He was born this spring, so hopefully he will grow a bit bigger and closer in size to my girls.

By the way, my girls were not happy about their new friend, and my goats were terrified of him.  But we have had him a couple days now, and everyone seems to be adjusting!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Nov 29, 2012)

That's great! Should be a good match. Would love to see pics, of all your sheep!


----------

